# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Pijn in knie!

## banana

ik heb nou al een tijdje heel erg last van mijn knie. als ik er even niks mee doe, en ze dan beweeg hoor ik een nare knik en dat doet dus ook pijn, weet iemand wat ik moet doen, of wat het kan zijn? 

m.v.g. iemand die niet stokoud is, dus het komt zéker niet van ouderdom! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Banana,

Heb je al een tjdje last van deze pijn? Heb je iets met je knie gedaan zoals gestoten, erop gevallen, overbelast of verdraait ofzo?
Je kan pijn hebben door spierpijn, een kneuzing, een verstuiking, misschien is er iets gescheurd of ligt er iets bekneld... 
Als het al een tijdje pijn doet en je het niet verrouwd kun je het beste even langs de huisarts! Succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

